# What grips for J style Whizzer twist grip controls??



## TrustRust (Sep 24, 2022)

Been a loooong time since I pondered with a Whizzer. What grips are you Whizzer folks using these days on the ones with the J model twist grip controls??
This one looks like it has a basic 1” motorcycle grip on it..
THANKS…


----------



## MrMonark13 (Sep 24, 2022)

These are correct. Don’t think they are repoped.


----------



## skeezer (Sep 24, 2022)

Yours appear to be early. Later, they added the "stop" to the grips. Mine is NOS, not repop.

Skeezer


----------



## TrustRust (Sep 24, 2022)

Those complete controls look great guys but I’m just wondering about replacement grips for the existing twist controls I already have 👍🏻👍🏻


----------



## skeezer (Sep 24, 2022)

The grips are available by themselves. Lisa at Memory Lane has them last time I checked.



Skeezer


----------

